# Newly built coffin jumper



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just built this coffin jumper this weekend. It will be controlled be an Arduino. It will be in full evil clown attire. My next project is a four link lifter for an evil jack in the box.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool! and thank you for posting a video with the information on it ( like the stroke and such ) - that's an awesome way to help others learn :>


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice set up. Looks really solid.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it hitting a stop or are you just bottoming out the cylinder? Will that damage the cylinder being banged like that?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

hpropman said:


> Is it hitting a stop or are you just bottoming out the cylinder? Will that damage the cylinder being banged like that?


Thanks for the compliments everyone.

It is bottoming out on both ends. Not sure if it will damage the cylinder or not. Maybe someone can chime in and let us know. I may add a stop on both sides just to be on the safe side.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic set up. You could sell that for use not so handy people. )


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where did you get the Air Ram ?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the cylinder and 12 volt solenoid off ebay. The metal tubing I had laying around. I am thinking of selling these, other pneumatic mechanisms and air cannons. I first want to get all of the design flaws out of the way so no one get's injured in anyway.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice movement. different from the one I built, I like the front pivot action.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

kprimm said:


> Nice movement. different from the one I built, I like the front pivot action.


Thanks!
Let's see a pic of what you built. I am always looking for new ideas.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

How much weight are you intending on putting on the unit? As far as stops, you could put a fat oring on the lift side. Just to soften that abrupt stop. The return is no big since it is governed.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

spinman1949 said:


> How much weight are you intending on putting on the unit? As far as stops, you could put a fat oring on the lift side. Just to soften that abrupt stop. The return is no big since it is governed.


I wouldn't think more the 10lbs. I will look into the oring thing, if not I will just weld a stop on the end of the lever.


----------

